# Ich suche harten Country Rock



## Healrox (22. August 2014)

Hallo ihr lieben

ich weiß garnicht warum, aber ich hab vor ner Woche im Radio Metallicas Mama Said gehört und bekomme ich einfach nicht mehr aus der Birne.

Kennt ihr ne Band, die so in diese Richtung geht? Der Rest von "Load" ist halt nicht diese Richtung.
Bin auch ein Freund von den letzten Kid Rock Sachen aber das ist halt auch wieder was anderes.

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## pedi (22. August 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Un-AY204Ir4

mir gefällt soetwas.
ist vielleicht weniger countryrock, als südstaatenrock.


----------



## Kotor (22. August 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=np0solnL1XY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R044sleOW6I
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWGF-0tlca4&list=PLFEA704FAD1BB68E9
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lr5PPHWWr4s&list=PLFEA704FAD1BB68E9&index=69
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHDA5nHlDrQ&list=PLFEA704FAD1BB68E9&index=101
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fg-5_KHR-ZE&index=16&list=PLlzar1PKc4fbm6iw46bw1wk1RrK89hLiU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gp5JCrSXkJY&list=PLlzar1PKc4fbm6iw46bw1wk1RrK89hLiU&index=45
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhOKhJaM1QE&list=PLlzar1PKc4fbm6iw46bw1wk1RrK89hLiU&index=96
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzSQiOEMdfg&list=PL304D2C46B262827B&index=66
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUyND1_cgJQ&index=108&list=PL304D2C46B262827B
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7k0aiI1_m14&list=PL304D2C46B262827B&index=145
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFGt-TkapLI&list=PL304D2C46B262827B&index=151
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5pHM-o2_Dk&index=25&list=PLlzar1PKc4fbZ0rLHSWKmkRHkGknPcx2M
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5J54RVZjYs&index=192&list=PLlzar1PKc4fbZ0rLHSWKmkRHkGknPcx2M
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBw0_TW47QQ&index=38&list=PLlzar1PKc4fY8Ci1rMxTQlih6HRM1_3k9


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. August 2014)

Vielleicht noch so etwas wie Molly Hatchet, Blackfoot, Mountain, SOUTHERN RAIDERS BAND, Crossroads, oder .. oder usw.


----------



## S0l4ris451 (20. März 2015)

Vielleicht sowas https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rQWh62VUHE


----------



## HenryChinaski (29. Mai 2015)

Hey,

ist zwar auch nicht ganz genau das, was du suchst, aber trotzdem einfach mal ein paar Stoner playlists auf die schnelle. Evtl kann ich dir später noch was passenderes raussuchen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9OxyM7J540&list=PLRg1DupcQcCFhLh2DrrR2_jIaAB_wm2Qj
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wzvy0_K5yxs&index=2&list=PLDE103FBDFBB1480B
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TnNb3cBzuE&list=PLEDDEB004D4421CA5

Gruß,
Henry


----------



## maseywald (1. Juni 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zO1_cpIIzXI is zwar jetzt auch nicht ganz die Musik von Mama Said, aber die Jungs machen Top Musik


----------

